# What are your favorite Disney villains?



## CalvinAndHobbesGenie

My top 10 is:

10.Tie:Ursula-The Little Mermaid/Professor Ratigan-The Great Mouse Detective
9.Jafar-Aladdin
8.Gaston-Beauty And The Beast
7.Shan Yu-Mulan
6.Scar-The Lion King
5.Shere Khan-The Jungle Book
4.Judge Claude Frollo-The Hunchback Of Notre Dame
3.Maleficent-Sleeping Beauty
2.Hades-Hercules
1.Dr. Facilier-The Princess And The Frog


----------



## GastonisAwesome

Well you already know mine but some other people don't so here is my top 10


10.Professor Ratigan-The Great Mouse Detective
9.Maleficent-Sleeping Beauty
8.Jafar-Aladdin
7.Scar-The Lion King
6.Shere Khan-The Jungle Book
5.Ursula-The Little Mermaid
4.Shan-Yu-Mulan
3.Dr. Facilier-The Princess and the Frog
2.Frollo-The Hunchback of Notre Dame
1.Gaston-Beauty and the Beast

A runner up is Captain Hook for being the funniest


----------



## ClassyChic

I only have one: 
Scar from The Lion King


----------



## julayla

10. Chef Skinner (Ratatouille). Though he's not a true villain. He's just a self-centered, unintentionally funny guy who doesn't want his cash cow/security blanket ripped away. I feel bad for him.

9. Syndrome (The Incredibles). Evil dork without a conscience. The irony is that he doesn't even realize he already HAS a super power: A super intelligence to build *anything* he wants.

8. Captain Hook (Peter Pan). He's funny. Actually, my sympathies lie more with him than the flying brat who cut off his hand.

7. Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty). She's got elegance and style. Great voice, too. I'm not crazy about her interior decorating, though.

6. Shere Khan (Jungle Book). Oooh, the voice...

5. Kaa (Jungle Book). A villain who sounds like Winnie the Pooh is just hilarious.

4. Gaston (Beauty and the Beast). His song is made of win. "And every last inch of me's covered with HAIR!"

3. Ursula (Sleeping Beauty). She's got pizazz and hams up everything she does.

2. Jafar (Aladdin). Looks evil, sounds evil, acts evil... and makes it look so darn good.

1. Scar (Lion King). Cold and calculating. You've got to be if you're plotting to murder your brother AND your little nephew. But he almost never gets his paws dirty--that's what lackeys are for. He's tricky, slippery, persuasive, and an irresponsible coward at heart.


----------



## Queenofspoons

here are my top 6 favorite villians:

6. Oggie Boggie 
5.The Queen Of Hearts/Red Queen
4. Dr. Falciter
3. Dr. Doofensmritz (not really evil but still a villain)
2. Captain Hook
1. Maleifcent


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

I love _all_ of them, but heres my top 10, in no real order after Jafar

1. Judge Claude Frollo (the Hunchback of Notre Dame)
2. Dr. Facilier (The Princess and the Frog)
3. Jafar (Aladdin)
4. Hades (Hercules)
5. Queen Narissa (Enchanted)
6. Scar (The Lion King)
7. Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty)
8. Ratigan (The Great Mouse Detective)
9. Ursula (The Little Mermaid)
10.  Madame Mim (The Sword in the Stone)


----------



## expt

Mine are.
1.Shere Khan-The Jungle Book
2.Ursula-The Little Mermaid
3.Shan-Yu-Mulan
4.Dr. Facilier-The Princess and the Frog
5.Jafar (Aladdin)
6. Hades (Hercules)
7.Jafar-Aladdin
8.Gaston-Beauty And The Beast
9.Scar ("The Lion King")
10.Captain Hook ("Peter Pan")


----------



## mike7184

Captain Hook (Peter Pan)
Ursula (Sleeping Beauty)
Jafar (Aladdin)


----------



## >Ash<

1 being my all time fave villain!!!

My top 10 is:

10. Ursula 
9. Zira
8. Scar
7. Gaston
6. Jafar
5. Chernabog
4. Maleficent 
3. Hades
2. Hook
1. Dr Facilier

Notable Mentions: Ratcliffe (Pocohontas) ... Prince John (Robin Hood) ... & Disneys Origional Villain Pete !!!! lol


----------



## Theodore Hawkwood

Definitely Maleficent - she is just that perfect villain in so many ways. Chilly and cold-blooded and a great mastermind of schemes as per Kingdom Hearts' plotline...


----------



## >Ash<

i lov Kingdom Hearts but they need to make another console version for xbox or ps2 or even wii i think i loved the first two back in the day of ps2 lol 

Kingdom Keepers books shes good in that too


----------



## Theodore Hawkwood

Syndrome is also a great villain too. I've used him as a major villain in some of my fanfics on fanfiction.net. He's a great villain in Maleficent's league.


----------



## kristina87

1. Scar
2. Jafar
3. Gaston
4. Sheriff of Nottingham
5. Shere Khan
6. Shan Yu
7. The White Witch (Narnia)
8. Governor Ratcliffe
9. Malifecent 
10. Dr. Facilier


----------



## Theodore Hawkwood

Claude Frollo is also up there in the villain category. Seeing how he was an infamous villain in literature I thought Disney's interpretation of him was quite good.


----------



## RCaroll

Oogie boogie man, cool bag of bugs.


----------



## Kavin Donald

Shere Khan-The Jungle Book and Judge Claude Frollo-The Hunchback Of Notre Dame are my favorite villains of Disney.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Captain Hook is the greatest disney villain of all time!!!

Gaston is another favorite of mine as is Prince John


----------



## karly05

One more vote for Captain Hook (and yes, I sympathize with him over the "flying brat," too).

Dr Facilier could have been a bit better developed, but he has a great design, great voice by Keith David, and an awesome song!  ("Are you reaaaaady?")

Dr Doofenshmirtz - how often do you see an Evil Villain who has a teenage daughter and lives on alimony from his ex-wife?  And I swear my new favorite P&F song is "There's a platypus controlling me, he's underneath the table..."

From Pixar, Hopper (A Bug's Life) and Charles Muntz (Up).  Oh, and Sid from Toy Story - that was so great of them to give him a cameo in TS3.


----------



## TheAC29

I'm going to say *Jafar* and *Scar* the best villains ever.


----------



## Chee Chick

My favorite villains are Captain Hook (Peter Pan), Chick Hicks (Cars), and Davy Jones  (Pirates of the Caribbean).


----------



## brocklesnar69

Jafar, Gaston, and Shere Khan. They're some bad dudes. Love um!


----------



## wittyheroine

I think Malificent is just awesome.


----------



## brocklesnar69

Evil-Genie Jafar is the absolute most powerful Disney villain ever! I just love him. I didn't care for the third Aladin movie because Jafar wasn't in it.


----------



## donnaf516

My kids call me Cruella!!  

My dd started this the first time she watched the movie.  She could hardly talk but pointed at the screen and would say "mama".  Its stuck with me ever since.


----------



## dicelees

The Evil Queen (Snow White)
Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty)
Ratigan (Great Mouse Detective)


----------



## cheshireqt

I have a tie for favorite villain:
Madame Medusa from The Rescuers 
Maleficent

Maybe a three-way tie.  I do like to say "off with their heads."    Could be talking about weeding, choosing things to pitch out, or someone irritating!


----------



## brocklesnar69

I also must add Fidget. He's so cute and just a great little side-kick villain.


----------



## funky monkey

Hmm...Frollo is pretty evil.


----------



## TheHothive

My favorite is the not-so-wicked-witch Mother Gothel, the villainess in Tangled.


----------



## Tink9721

Not really in any order but the first three are definitely my favorites.

1. Jafar (Aladdin)
2. Hades (Hercules)
3. Dr. Facilier (The Princess and the Frog)
4. Scar (The Lion King)
5. Captain Hook (Peter Pan)
6. Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty)
7. Oogie Boogie (The Nightmare Before Christmas)
8. Lotso (Toy Story 3)
9. Ursula (The Little Mermaid)
10. Chernabog (Fantasia) (scared the heck out of me when I was little!)


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Love this thread. Some of my fave dis characters are villains.

My fave ones are Ursula (the little mermaid), I loved her poor unfortunate souls song, Hades (hercules), he's funny and he has a flaming head and my other fave is Maleficant (sleeping beauty), she's just awesome as a villain. end. of.


----------



## networktek

here is my top 5
1. Jafar (Aladdin)
2. Scar (The Lion King)
3. Ursula (The Little Mermaid)
4. Ratigan (The Great Mouse Detective)
5. Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Mandyjg20

Ursula  
Hades  
Scar 
Jafar


----------



## kikik

My top 10 (couldn't pick one, not even five...):

1. Hades 
2. Scar
3. Jafar
4. Gaston
5. Ursula
6. Hook
7. Frollo
8. Cruella
9. Maleficent
10. Lady Tremaine


----------



## NelliJoe10

My favourite Disney villains are Scar, Professor Ratigan and Cruella Deville.


----------



## LittleKittyMarie

My favourites in no particular order:

Evil Queen (Snow White)
Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty)
Professor Ratigan (Great Mouse Detective)
Oogie Boogie (Nightmare Before Christmas)
Ursula (The Little Mermaid)


----------



## hawkeyesparks

Here are my top 10:

10. Lotso (Toy Story 3)  Evil with a scent of Stawberry
9:  Randall (Monsters INC.)  He was icky evil
8.  Ratigan (Great Mouse Det.)  Vincent Price made that role
7.  Evil Queen (Snow White)  the original villain
6.  Jafar (Aladdin)  I hate nightmares about the snake scene for years.
5.  Malificent (Sleeping Beauty)  She was pure evil
4.  Shere Khan (Jungle Book) Evil with a British Accent sounds so cool
3.  Scar (Lion King)  The smooth Criminal
2.  Syndrome (The Incredibles)  He was like social commentery to the extreme
1.  Captain Hook (Peter Pan)  He was so bad you were rooting for him.


----------



## ludari

Scar, Lotso, Cruella and Captain Hook.


----------



## ParrotBill

Si and Am!

My daughter says Kaa, Scar and Malificent are the best.


----------



## ashvig

CalvinAndHobbesGenie said:


> My top 10 is:
> 
> 10.Tie:Ursula-The Little Mermaid/Professor Ratigan-The Great Mouse Detective
> 9.Jafar-Aladdin
> 8.Gaston-Beauty And The Beast
> 7.Shan Yu-Mulan
> 6.Scar-The Lion King
> 5.Shere Khan-The Jungle Book
> 4.Judge Claude Frollo-The Hunchback Of Notre Dame
> 3.Maleficent-Sleeping Beauty
> 2.Hades-Hercules
> 1.Dr. Facilier-The Princess And The Frog



The lion king is my favorite villian.


----------



## Lovehowl

Here's my top 10  -

1) Hades from Hercules
2)Kaa from The Jungle Book
3)Doctor Facilier From Princess and the Frog
4)Professor Ratigan  from The Great Mouse Detective
5)Yzma from The Emperors New Groove
6)Prince John from Robin Hood
7)Captain Hook from Peter Pan
8)Jafar from Aladdin
9) Mother Gothel from Tangled
10)Ursula From The Little Mermaid


----------



## sierraWDW

10.) Lotso - How could you not love him!?
9.) Jafar - Especially Evil Genie Jafar!
8.) Maleficent - Classic and oh-so-evil
7.) Zira - Lion? check. Female? check. Evil? definite check.
6.) Dr. Facilier - With his "friends on the other side" he is not soon forgettable!
5.) Hopper - Scared the heebie jeebies out of me as a kid!!
4.) Judge Frollo - Wanting to kill a girl because she didn't want him? Definitely evil.
3.) Captain Hook - I can't stand Tinkerbell so that puts him high on my list 
2.) Shere Khan - THAT VOICE! 
1.) Scar - Hands down the best villain ever.


----------



## awesome6

My favorites are:
Captain hook from the peter pan
Gaston from the beauty and the beast.


----------



## robert32

My favorite one is Hades from Hercules.


----------



## SallySkelington

1. Yzma (Emperors New Groove)
2. Mother Gothel (Tangled)
3. Captain Hook (Peter Pan)
4. Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty)
5. Cruella DeVille (101 Dalmatians)
6. Dr. Doofenshmirtz (Phineas and Ferb)
7. Bowler Hat Guy (Meet the Robinsons)
8. Brom Bones (The Legend of Sleepy Hollow) 
9. The Queen of Hearts (Alice in Wonderland)
10. Frollo (The Hunchback of Notre Dame)

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## katiebug86

1. Cruella Deville
2. Dr. Facilier
3. Hades
4. The Tremaines
5. Gaston
6. Ursula
7. Mr.Waternoose from Monsters Inc
8. Captain Hook
9. Jafar
10. Lottso


----------



## LudwigVonDrake

1. Maleficent
2. Evil Queen
3. Ratigan


----------



## gillcrist32

Shere Khan - THAT VOICE is my favorite....


----------



## AngelStitch

My top ones

1. Scar
2. The Siamese cats from Lady and the Tramp


----------



## dontcallmeprincess

So hard to put these in order....

10. Queen Narrissa (Enchanted)
9. Rattigan (Basil The Great Mouse Detective)
8. The Red Queen (Alice in Wonderland)
7. Oogie Boogie (The Nightmare Before Christmas)
6. Dr. Facillier (The Princess and The Frog)
5. Prince John (Robin Hood) 
4. Medusa (The Rescuers)
3. Scar (The Lion King)
2. Ursula (The Little Mermaid)
1. Mother Gothel (Tangled)

DS adores Mother Gothel and Ursula. I think my child is corrupt!


----------



## Jackson Hopscotch

My favorite villians are definitely Cruella, Hook and Malificent!


----------



## plyeng2ff

Hands down for me it Scar


----------



## TheDisDork

Yzma (_Emperor's New Groove_) and Syndrome! Does Kronk count since he was Yzma's henchman?


----------



## Magic_Kingdom

1 - The Big Bad Wolf (Three Little Pigs) He's just great!

2 - Kaa (Jungle Book) Sneaky little back stabber that he is 

3 - Captain Hook (Peter Pan) He's funny, you just can't hate him

4 -  Jafar (Aladdin) likable but scary

5 - Ursula (The Little Mermaid) 

The next 5 villains are villains I hate but they make the list just because they make amazing villains in my opinion, so they do their job well!

6 - Scar (The Lion King) So evil for what he did to Mufasa, Simba (and lots of other things)

7 - Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty) Mean and powerful

8 - The Tremaines (Cinderella) These ladies are horrible and the scary part is they are not witches and they don't have powers, they are normal people who choose to be cruel 

9 - Snow Queen (Snow White) She killed off Snow White because she was prettier than her..enough said really.

10 - Madame Medusa (The Rescuers) Cruel to the little orphan she had taken in.

I love the heffulumps and woozles if they where to count


----------



## Starscream275

Here's my fave disney villains:
1 Maleficent
2 Jafar
3 Scar
4 Hades
5 Dr Facilier 
6 Oogie Boogie
7 Ursula
8 Captain Hook
9 Frollo
10 Lotso


----------



## xxkellynicole

hades or scar are probably my favorite. they both have great humor roles


----------



## mousterpiece

I'd say Captain Hook and Scar are my top villains.


----------



## ryaneden

my top 6 would have to be

1 is a tie between Jafar and Hades
2 Ursula 
3 Oogie Boogie 
4 Scar 
5 Yzma 
6  Prince John (From the old animated movie about Robin Hood)


----------



## Monch

Ursual and Hades. They'd even make a lovely couple.


----------



## Eeyore03

The Queen (Snow White) For a villain she's really pretty. 

Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty) Again for a villain, she's pretty.

Scar (The Lion King)


----------



## Karamel

Hades & Goob (AKA Bowler Hat Guy)...so amusing, I smile every time I see them on screen =)


----------



## Starclassic

There are so many good ones but I think if I had to pick favorites they'd be The Evil Queen (Snow White) and Cruella de Vil (101 Dalmatians).


----------



## st4rrab0vemybed

Maleficent! Best. Villan. Ever.


----------



## AshleyAnn

Maleficent and Scar are my favs.


----------



## supernova

Madame Medusa is my favorite, closely followed by Scar.  Then the Gogans from Pete's Dragon.


----------



## ryanbrian

According to me Jafar and  Aladdin is one of the best Disney villain forever. This paper is actually a legendary role. And I remembered this from Jafar. Their role is really impressive and interesting. And the character of Jafar really cool to this film.


----------



## esteer

I would have to say hands down, captain hook. I was always pretty disappointed to not see him as "advertised" as the other villains.

But I must say in the parks, the "evil queen" from snow white. She was walking back to leave the greeting area and my dad tried to say something funny to her to make her laugh, and with a complete serious face she responded very "villain-ey" and briskly walked away! So funny.


----------



## AliceLondon

I like Ursula! She's so creepy.


----------



## AryaForQueen

Cap'n Hook :] (and Shmee if you count him!)


----------



## Raoul

Jafar and Ed (from the Lion King)


----------



## MiniMinnie20

my favorite villains are:

10. Captain Hook, from Peter Pan
9. Yzma, from The Emperor's New Groove
8.Evil Queen, From Snow White and the seven dwarfs
7.Cruella DeVille, from 101 Dalmations
6. Dr. Facilier, from The Princess and the Frog
5. Ursula, from The Little Mermaid
4. Dr. Doofenshmirtz, from Phineas and Ferb 
3. Maleificent, from Sleeping Beauty
2. Gaston, from Beauty and the Beast
1. Mother Gothel, from Tangled


----------



## KingK12

Oh most definitely Scar ("The Lion King") and Captain Hook ("Peter Pan")


----------



## Emma1987

Captain hook, Hades, Scar and Gaston


----------



## BDL

All the bad guys from Princess and the Frog.

Facilier was a GREAT multi-level villain.  Evil, witty, grand schemes and always wanting to corrupt people.

"Hunters with guns" (Pa and the boys) were great comedy relief.


----------



## AndreeaScott

I personally would have to say that my favorite villian is Ratigan from The Great Mouse Detective. I just love Vincent Price.

By the way, have you ever noticed that Disney villians (or any villians for that matter) usually have british accents? Whats up with that? Does it make them more evil?


----------



## killerseams

Three favourite Disney villains :- 
1. Steamboat Willie
2. Snow White
3. The Seven Dwarfs
All three are created by Walt Disney.


----------



## BDL

Ahh, "trolls"... If they had a clue they'd be dangerous.  Especially, when only 1 of those characters were created by Disney.  

Partial credit though.  The dwarves didn't have names until the movie.


----------



## lily2124

1. Maleficent 
2. Scar
3. Hades ( i just love his quotes!... "Two thumbs way way up")


----------



## BelleBriarRose

A tie between Scar and Gaston.  Scar because he is smart, well-developed, and has a fantastic song.  Gaston because he is handsome, hilariously vain, and also has a great song!


----------



## MissAshley85

Hands down Scar is my favorite. He's so sarcastic and I find him hilarious. Plus I love Jeremy Irons as the voice of the character.


----------



## LongLiveDisney

My favorite Disney villain is hands-down Scar. As much as I hate him for killing Mufasa and guilt-tripping little Simba, I love him as well. His assassination plot was pure genius and he was funny and sarcastic.


----------



## DDuckdude97

1. Hades
2. Maleficent
3. Jafar
4. Ursula
5. Captain Hook
6. Scar
7. The Queen
8. Dr. Facilier
9. Shere Khan
10. Cruella de Vil


----------



## AngieMouse86

Not sure of an ultimate 'favorite' but Judge Frollo always makes me soo angry! He was just so cruel. :/


----------



## poorunfortunatesouls

1.) Ursula
2.) Maleficent
3.) Wicked Queen/Hag
4.) Lady Tremaine
5.) Captain Hook
6.) Big Bad Wolf
7.) Chernabog
8.) Madame Medusa
9.) Madam Mim
10.) Smee


----------



## Spindler2007

For me, it has got to be Maleficent. She is the most awesome and the most terrifying. All the other Disney villains are good but Maleficent is the one thing that the others ain't. Pure Evil. 

Most Disney villains are evil because they are after something whether its wealth, power or a certain person of their desire. Despite wanting the princess dead, Maleficent doesn't need any of these that the other villains are after. She has a huge castle in the mountains, demonic minions at her command (despite being a bit stupid, they can still get the job done) and also has all the powers of Hell itself. For a villain, Maleficent is one person you don't want to cross paths with. She is basically like the Terminator. She can't be bargained with. She can't be reasoned with. She doesn't feel pitty, remorse or fear and will not stop until you are killed by her powerful curses.


----------



## orca91

10 Hook
9. Gaston
8. Smee
7. Davy Jones
6. Barbossa
5. Jarfa
4. Scar


----------



## MLLynch

I have three favorite Disney villains, Maleficent, Scar and Hook.  Each of these encompasses evil found in the world.

Michele


----------



## Orreed

Maleficent


----------



## disneygal626

Another vote for Scar. He was just an awesome villain. Sarcastic and Evil he had it all. Plus I'll admit Be Prepared is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

Maleficent & Gaston


----------



## MickeyTheBestMouse

SCAR!!! Jeremy Irons FTW


----------



## organikz

Gaston, Scar, Captain Hook.


----------



## belliiee

Gaston, Smee and Scar!


----------



## unbrelievable

Definitely a big Ursula and Gaston fan. Can't help but love Dr. Doofenshmirtz as well. And well, if he counts as a villian, I think Gantu ought to count as well and the series on Disney made me like him. 

I have to say though Maleficent is probably the most genuinely terrifying of the Disney villains. Used to have nightmares about her (and occasionally Ratigan) as a kid. Eep.


----------



## blearbear4

Judge Frollo from The Hunchback of Notre Dame. So complex, so hypocritical, and such a wonderful vocabulary! Plus the amazingness of the song "Hellfire."

While I wouldn't say Sabor from Tarzan is a favorite villain, he was the only one to give me nightmares- I am terrified of cats!


----------



## ke3d98

My top ten from least to best are:

10. Clayton
9. Hades
8. Shan Yu
7.Sid (Toy Story, this kid freaks me out!)
6. Randell (from Monsters Inc.)
5. Jafar
4. Ursula
3. Gaston
2. The Evil Queen
2. Mother Gothel
#1. Judge Claude Frollo


----------



## Sphinx610

No question Maleficent is my all time fave! I love Cruella too but Maleficent... Evil queen too. Maybe that's bc I don't like snow white though.... Hahaha


----------



## Sphinx610

Oh I do love doofensmirtz too though. I sqw someone posted that. He cracks me up...


----------



## Epcot Freak

Maleficent is my all Time Fav.


----------



## melissarose

I love Doofenshmirtz also! Mostly because he is hilarious and deep down not a bad guy LOL


----------



## hpfan7

Maleficent, she's just so fabulously evil.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Scar, Gaston, Ursula are my favs


----------



## Manga

Ursula - she is by far my favorite villain.  She is evil, yes, but there is something fabulous about the way she schemes and tempts those poor unfortunate souls...

Judge Frollo - he is to me a true villain, both in his action and his character.  I just can't find anything to like about him.


----------



## rustyanchor

Captain Hook, Maleficent, and my all-time favorites: the Sanderson sisters!


----------



## Lucky626

Gaston, because there's no one like Gaston! Although I'm also a fan of Malificent and Hades.


----------



## jameswhite1

Shan Yu-Mulan and Scar-The Lion King are my favorite Villains of all.


----------



## MinnieMeaghan

I love Hades!!


----------



## PrincessBri12

Mine are:


Ursula
Jafar
Ratigan
Horned King
Dr. Facilier
Maleficent
Hades


----------



## DonaldDuck80

Jafar and Iago
Scar
Hades
Ratigan


----------



## jakers2154

Jafar is the best Disney villian


----------



## Rose DiVerona

More or less in the correct order...

10. Prince John
9. Evil Queen/Hag
8. Maleficent
7. Jafar
6. Hades
5. Gaston
4. Captain Hook
3. Ursula
2. Cruella
1. Scar

I didn't count Pixar, because Hopper, Lotso, and Randall would have turned the list upside down!


----------



## retropaw

has to be robin hood's snake


----------



## Tialeigh

My favorite is Maleficent


----------



## goback2FL

Evil Queen from Snow White


----------



## NatNatsMommy

Scar is my favorite


----------



## Oswald lover

Malificent because I read KK. (Kingdom keepers) guess she's grown on me.


----------



## vickywild

Queen of hearts
Malificent
The Queen


----------



## katt789

Gaston! Always loved him, don't know why! Haha
Cruella: a major hoot to meet in the parks
Yzma from Emporers new groove!


----------



## Torres

Jafar! As a kid, I was absolutely frightened of him, and I guess this is why I'am having kind of a special affection for him


----------



## WreckItRalph

1. Hades
2. Maleficent
3. Frollo
4. Gaston
5. Clayton


----------



## VanellopeVonSchweetz

Hades for sure! And Kronk if he counts! Just because they're funny.


----------



## jacques01

Maleficent-Sleeping Beauty
Scar-The Lion King
Ursula-The Little Mermaid
Dr. Facilier-The Princess and the Frog
Gaston-Beauty and the Beast


----------



## BelleBriarRose

I have to divide this up into categories, because I love them for different reasons.  I think the funniest villains are Kronk (if he counts...), Hades, and Gaston.  I think the scariest villains are Scar and Maleficent.  Though Maleficent is getting her own movie in 2014, so maybe learning her backstory will change my opinion of her...


----------



## Echolocation

Scar is definitely my favourite villian. Hades and Jafar are close seconds though.


----------



## lacetea

Captain Hook mostly because when my sister and I were little, our imaginations would run wild. We would get scared by imagining the Captain Hook character from the parks flying up to our window and just staring at us lol.


----------



## LunarDistortion

Scar, Maleficent, and Chernabog are my favorite.


----------



## Bram D

Captain Hook & Maleficent


----------



## weegee91

Chernabog! He's just so scary and intimidating and I always sort of see him when I picture the devil... VERY intense! I love the oogie boogie man and his sidekicks Shock, Lock and Barrel if they count... Just love the Halloweentown universe. Of course Pete is a classic, and I like Dr. Facilier quite a bit. When I was younger(this is odd to admit for some reasons) sometimes the villians were my favorite characters... lol.


----------



## pixieprincess72

Ursula, Maleficent, and Sir Hiss from Robin Hood!


----------



## DisneyMarvelStarWars

Cutler Beckett
Captain Hook
James Norrington (Yes I have a thing for pirates) 
Loki (If we are including Marvel) 
Rumplestiltskin (If we are including ABC Studios)


----------



## Voigan

Frollo from Hunchback
Gaston from Beauty and the Beast
Ursula from Little Mermaid
Hades from Hercules


----------



## katiee37

I'm a huge 101 Dalmatians fan so I have to say Cruella de Vil despite her never-ending need for spotted fur coats!


----------



## DisGirlAllie

Yzma and Hades. The amount of sass with these two is off the charts!


----------



## TeranaBR

Captain James Hook, Scar and Jafar!


----------



## old lady

I like all of them because as Michael Jackson once said, rest his soul, they are bad.


----------



## MickeyLover17

In no particular order...

1. Frollo (Hunchback of Notre Dame)
2. Scar (The Lion King)
3. Maleficant (Sleeping Beauty)
4. Dr. Faciliar (The Princess and the Frog)
5. The Queen of Hearts (Alice in Wonderland)
6. Jafar (Aladdin)
7. Ursela (Little Mermaid)
8. Lady Tremaine/stepsisters (Cinderella)


----------



## VintageDisneyGirl

Lady Tremaine and The Evil Queen from Snow White.


----------



## Heather Dapple

Si and Am from Lady and the Tramp!


----------



## ThereAndBackAgain

Cruella de Ville is my favorite villain. I love that fact that she can go from "stylish" to crazy in about 2 point 5 seconds!


----------



## DJWMom

I have always loved the evil queen from Snow White and Gaston


----------



## Sydney2977

Definitely Maleficent! I have a slight obsession. I have a collection of Maleficent stuff. Can't wait till the movie comes out!


----------



## Dannas

10.Ratcliffe
9. Clayton
8. Queen of Hearts
7.Cruella De Vile
6. Chernabog
5. Oogie Boogie
4. Ursula
3. Gaston
2. Maleficent
1. Hades


----------



## fairydust1278

Maleficent, Ursula, Scar, Capt'n Hook, Captain Hector Barbossa


----------



## Serin76

Scar and Jafar are both pretty good ones in my book, and I enjoy Judge Doom from "Who Framed Roger Rabbit" (yeah I know it's a Touchstone film, but that's close enough).

But one of the others that I really enjoy, is McLeach from "The Rescuers Down Under".  His rendition of "Home on the Range" is just really catchy.


----------



## supernova

Serin76 said:


> Scar and Jafar are both pretty good ones in my book, and I enjoy Judge Doom from "Who Framed Roger Rabbit" (yeah I know it's a Touchstone film, but that's close enough).
> 
> But one of the others that I really enjoy, is McLeach from "The Rescuers Down Under".  His rendition of "Home on the Range" is just really catchy.



Touchstone is Disney, so you're fine


----------



## missprincessjasmine

Ursula


----------



## DisneyMaster

Captain Hook from Peter Pan and Jake and the Neverland Pirates.


----------



## tigerlilly0518

The evil queen and malificent.


----------



## tigerlilly0518

Malificent and the evil queen.


----------



## IngridDisney

Mother Gothard, certainly! She actually tricked me that she had feelings for Rapunzel!


----------



## pamtaro

My favorites are (in my opinion) The Drama Queens (and Kings): Scar, Maleficent, Ursula, Hades, Jaffar.


----------



## GoldMan

Maleficent and the witch from Snow White are definitely the scariest. Jafar is the funniest, and, does anyone feel a little sorry for Shere Kahn??


----------



## LottieDot

The Queen of Hearts should be on everyone's list, she's loud, evil, and I could never get tired of "Off with your head!".
Cruella De Vil. She's fabulously villainous, and I love how she says "Dahling!"


----------



## valleygirl1992

Mine is Jaffar. He's so funny


----------



## anyadreams

gaston! he's the best!


----------



## ElsasMom

Maleficent and Ursula!


----------



## Wild One

Capt. Hook is my favorite villian.


----------



## littlepanwhite

Gaston is mine also Captain Hook


----------



## Irish Piglet

I like a lot of them. Hades is probably my favorite though.


----------



## disneyisawesome07

Mine is Shere Khan


----------



## ClivetheMan34

My Favorite Disney Villain is Andy's Mom from Toy Story and here's why

Andy's Mom is an evil sex witch

Andy's dad isn't on the scene because she used him to sire Andy and then cast a spell on him so that he possessed Woody and thats why Woody is protective of Andy

all the other toys are possessed with the souls of her other sexual conquests

True Story!!


----------



## CarlyJo

Ursula and Hades are my favorites! I also really like Maleficent and Lady Tremaine!


----------

